# How to groom face?



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I've read that many comb below the eyes and near the nose with a flea comb. When doing that where tears have dried near the nose, do you spray that area with detangler? And next to and below nose - detangler also?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I just use a cotton ball with warm water to get the dry tears near the eyes and nose and then comb it out with a fine comb. It's our morning ritual along with brushing his teeth. He comes right over and waits.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi doesn't tear much at all, so I can just flick the tiny amount of matter in the corners of his eyes out with a face comb. I do NOT use any coat spray on his face, as I don't want to get it in his nose, eyes or mouth. If I needed to wet it to get something out, I'd just use water as Mary does.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

So much to learn. Thanks both of you!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Your a good Dad


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i find the eye goobers are easier to comb out when they are dry. I just flick out the little bits with my finger nail and then with the CC face buttercomb on the fine side i comb the hairs and the small powdery dried bits come right out without pulling hair. If you wet it it just gets goopy but doesn't really come out. my dog doens't tear much either. Once i grew her hair out on her face it stays out of her eyes and prevents tearing. I also think the long hair that hangs "cousin it style" over the face protects the eyes from wind and dust.

I wouldn't spray anything on the face; they absolutely hate it and will quickly learn the signs that you are coming and run away/hide their face, etc. If you have to wet it, then a moist wipe is better. You can buy eye wipes in a dispenser-like package. They have gentle cleanser that is non-irritating and is safe to use around the eyes.


----------

